# God damn it



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Can't get no sleep even when taking sleeping pills... don't know what's wrong with me, I feel tired all the time, about to pass out damn all this, why can't I get no sleep


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

You have monkey mind. Racing thoughts and your body is on constant fight or flight because of anxiety. It will get better when you get the anxiety under control. I went thru months of insomnia. My mind was going in circles while my body was exhausted. Ambien CR was the only thing that helped, but it wasn't cheap. About 200 for a 30 day supply with insurance. Luckily I only needed them about 4 months. Now I'm sleeping thru the night with nothing. Also I know you've heard this a million times but exercise vigourously. wear yourself out. Run, bike major cardio. It really really helps a lot!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

kaitlyn_b said:


> You have monkey mind. Racing thoughts and your body is on constant fight or flight because of anxiety. It will get better when you get the anxiety under control. I went thru months of insomnia. My mind was going in circles while my body was exhausted. Ambien CR was the only thing that helped, but it wasn't cheap. About 200 for a 30 day supply with insurance. Luckily I only needed them about 4 months. Now I'm sleeping thru the night with nothing. Also I know you've heard this a million times but exercise vigourously. wear yourself out. Run, bike major cardio. It really really helps a lot!


Yeah I know that one lol







exercise, I'm so lazy though, lets see what happens the next few days with my new dosage


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok remind me what you're on med wise? Some ad's can cause insomnia. Antipsychotics definitely can. I used to take abilify and I thought I might throat punch someone because of the restlessness. I got zero sleep on it which is why I eventually stopped. No sleep caused the dp to be worse. I'm lazy too but it gets easier the more you force yourself. I started sleeping amazingly when I got into bicycling. Also herbal tea. Sleepytime tea. Even my husband took it with me one night and it knocked him out. He was like that stuff is the jam.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2011)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Can't get no sleep even when taking sleeping pills... don't know what's wrong with me, I feel tired all the time, about to pass out damn all this, why can't I get no sleep


have you tried NOT taking pills?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

kaitlyn_b said:


> have you tried NOT taking pills?


Yep, it's exactly the same


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Well abilify screwed with me bad and caused major insomnia. You may want to research that.


----------

